# Fun but not exciting



## justturnin (Aug 9, 2012)

Seeing all of the Great HF's around here has really peaked my interest again so I decided to try another one. One thing I was lacking before was a long drill bit to drill out the center of the HF. Ran by lowes this am and picked up a 1/2" x 12" bit and turned a quick handle from some Black Walnut. I didnt have a copper fitting for the ferrel so I used a 1/2" PVC fitting. Not the best look but it will work and last I am sure.

Bring on the Jamison Hollowing Rig..... and a lathe bed extension


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2012)

You are going to try and hold that to drill a spinning blank? :yikes:

Dude, don't you need to buy a drill chuck for your tail stock? I never dreamed of trying it by hand - I have even bogged my bit down by screwing it in with the tail stock too quickly. You'll get instant blisters inside your hand if that thing grabs and spins. . 

:dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2012)

Or worse a broken wrist-where is the doc when we need his advice-probably working.............


----------



## justturnin (Aug 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> You are going to try and hold that to drill a spinning blank? :yikes:
> 
> Dude, don't you need to buy a drill chuck for your tail stock? I never dreamed of trying it by hand - I have even bogged my bit down by screwing it in with the tail stock too quickly. You'll get instant blisters inside your hand if that thing grabs and spins. .
> 
> :dunno:



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
I do it all the time with a shorter bit. I just need one that will go deeper. And no grabbing really, just pushing and I use the steady as a guide.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2012)

justturnin said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > You are going to try and hold that to drill a spinning blank? :yikes:
> ...



At least you have sense enough not to put a Tee handle on it. 

:lolol:


----------



## justturnin (Aug 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...




Dang man, your stressin' me out.:xyxnervous:


----------



## kweinert (Aug 9, 2012)

I understand you've done this before, but with a shorter bit.

I'll just mention that going to a longer bit does have one potential 'gotcha' - it'll be easier to get it slightly misaligned which does, if my logic is correct, have more potential to grab than the shorter bit does.

Not that I really know what I'm talking about, mind you 

Ken


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2012)

kweinert said:


> I understand you've done this before, but with a shorter bit.
> 
> I'll just mention that going to a longer bit does have one potential 'gotcha' - it'll be easier to get it slightly misaligned which does, if my logic is correct, have more potential to grab than the shorter bit does.
> 
> ...



And if it does, it'll start whipping around like a rag caught on a driveshaft except it ain't a rag. And after about 7 revolutions and 4 less knuckles later, the lathe will launch it rhough his shop window, fling it next door and plunge into the heart of his neighbor's 12 time national champion lhasa apso killing it instantly, and costing him tens of thousands of dollars in defense lawyer lucre, which will fall short of defending his property anyway. Not to mention the cost, and long and arduous process of learning to use his new prosthetic hand. And it's hard to pitch a tent under the local hobo bridge hangout with one good arm and one pirate arm.

But I agree with him, a $75 tail stock chuck is far too expensive.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Or worse a broken wrist-where is the doc when we need his advice-probably working.............



Between cases... I shouldn't encourage this kind of behavior, but I do it all the time.:dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Or worse a broken wrist-where is the doc when we need his advice-probably working.............
> ...



:fit::fit::fit:   Ahh to be young and bullet proof again---Nahhhh I would rather be right where I am at. Be CAREFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2012)

I used to use a bit like that - the only problem was that no matter what adhesive would use in the handle t would eventually break loose in a grab. I now use a # 2MT 1" drill bit and love it. Less laundry to do. :rofl2:
[attachment=8915]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 9, 2012)

I am all for a guy that makes his own tools and I think it's cool, but, and I seem to always have a but. You can get a 1/2" drill chuck with a 2mt mandrel through psi for I think about $39.00, way safer! I got one and it works great, can chuck just about anything in it with a 1/2" shank or less. You can even get a shank extension for more depth with forstner bits. And it will be way easier to stay on center. I have seen this type of bit with a handle but it's not for me. I think to use that type of tool all the way down you'd have to have a grip like a gorilla, or stones the size of boulders! LOL


----------



## NCWoodArt (Aug 9, 2012)

I think there is a saying, 

If you ain't going to be smart You Have to be tough.

Using a 1/2" bit in a handle to shank into a piece of spinning wood is a recipe for a very destructive result.

Just my .02 cents worth, not trying to offend.

Bill


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > I understand you've done this before, but with a shorter bit.
> ...



Kevin, YOU are FUNNY crazy but funny- in another life were you related to Red Skelton or George Carlin????????


----------



## justturnin (Aug 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> And if it does, it'll start whipping around like a rag caught on a driveshaft except it ain't a rag. And after about 7 revolutions and 4 less knuckles later, the lathe will launch it rhough his shop window, fling it next door and plunge into the heart of his neighbor's 12 time national champion lhasa apso killing it instantly, and costing him tens of thousands of dollars in defense lawyer lucre, which will fall short of defending his property anyway. Not to mention the cost, and long and arduous process of learning to use his new prosthetic hand. And it's hard to pitch a tent under the local hobo bridge hangout with one good arm and one pirate arm.
> 
> But I agree with him, a $75 tail stock chuck is far too expensive.



A little dramatic, no? I really don't see the problem. I use the same tool with a shorter bit all the time. I run my lathe about 250rpm's and keep it on my tool rest just like a chisel for control with minimal pressure letting th bit do the work. 

I didn't realize I was in the midst of so many with perfect safety records. I am sure everyone in here has a "trick" that would make the masses cringe, guess this is mine.

Glad I didn't show the other one I made with the 1.25" Forestner bit.....:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 9, 2012)

justturnin said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > And if it does, it'll start whipping around like a rag caught on a driveshaft except it ain't a rag. And after about 7 revolutions and 4 less knuckles later, the lathe will launch it rhough his shop window, fling it next door and plunge into the heart of his neighbor's 12 time national champion lhasa apso killing it instantly, and costing him tens of thousands of dollars in defense lawyer lucre, which will fall short of defending his property anyway. Not to mention the cost, and long and arduous process of learning to use his new prosthetic hand. And it's hard to pitch a tent under the local hobo bridge hangout with one good arm and one pirate arm.
> ...


Yup, Boulders!:rofl2:


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 9, 2012)

Heres a 5/8" drill chuck with 2mt taper brand new for $20 , I have 6 of them and no problems.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120937498173?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2012)

justturnin said:


> A little dramatic, no?



Humor, or at least attempted humor often entails drama or exaggeration. I'll be sure in the future not to use any with you.


----------



## justturnin (Aug 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > A little dramatic, no?
> ...



Where is the 'sad song violinist smiley' when you need him? I got your humor Kevin and responded with a touch of my own, "1.25" forestner bit". Trust me Kevin I was not offended if that is your thinking. In some ways I am a gluten for pain and love some good smack talkin. Sometimes I call Joe (Shoeless Shadetree Joe) after my coffee because I am guaranteed some good trash talkin. Besides if I was offended my response would not have been a "Whats the big deal" just to open the flood gates a little wider.

I know you are trying to be careful becuase you are running this site and do not want to offend folk so I will resist calling you little mama :rotflmao3:. We are mostly men here and a good bit of banter is always enjoyed, at least by me, and I am sure the women that hang out are even more brutal than the men when they want to be.:blum2: 

Kevin, you are golden in my book brother.


----------



## justturnin (Aug 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > A little dramatic, no?
> ...



I have a drill chuck an use it often but my bed is too short to put a 12" bit and a HF on the lathe at the same time so I have to improvise until I can get either a longer lathe or a bed extension.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2012)

justturnin said:


> I have a drill chuck an use it often...



Heck why bother with a drill chuck. I just use a bit that I made a handle for - works great.



:rotflmao3:

:lolol:


----------



## justturnin (Aug 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > I have a drill chuck an use it often...
> ...




I tried that once and posted it on a forum and you should have seen all of the OSHA agents come out of the woodwork.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

OMG! This thread has turned into comedy central! I'm crying here:rofl2::rotflmao3:


----------



## dean jordan (Aug 10, 2012)

my 2 cents worth. I have one that looks just like it and use it all the time without problems. Use it as o depth gauge drill for bowls.


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 11, 2012)

I can see that I have way too many tools. I have a 5/8 and a 1" both with #2 Morse tappers and I have a 3/8 long shaft hand held that I use with an old spark plug cover as depth gauge . I use them for various jobs. The 5/8 is for Christmas ornaments, the 1" is for most of my hollow forms, and the 3/8 is for the rest. Yes I have had the 3/8 grab in a form. Was hard to get out, but was not a dangerous move. Learned that I had to keep pulling the bit out and clearing it to keep it from seizing up. Just my 6 cents worth.


----------

